
Ask HN: When do we give up on net neutrality and build a decentralized internet? - 0xf8
Seems like the more effective longer term solution to freeing the Internet from political influence and telecom monopoly would be to embrace the trend of the times and build a decentralized internet, bypassing the telecoms altogether. There are already many localized mesh networks &#x2F; municipal broadband projects &#x2F; decentralized communication platform PoCs. Isn&#x27;t this the obvious path forward to usher in an era of digital libertarianism? Are the communities&#x27; efforts not better spent on this front rather than continuing the perpetually inane political battle? Is this a naive consideration to think we could take back the internet, forever, by innovating around ISPs? Why or why not?
======
_jn
Linking freifunk[0], which built up some p2p mesh nets and developed OpenWRT
modifications for their protocol.

I'd be interested in knowing what regulatory issues would exist for
establishing point-to-point parabolic antennas, as it seems like that would
help with long-distance communications. (I'm not an expert, etc.)

[0]: https//freifunk.net

~~~
jklein11
[https://freifunk.net](https://freifunk.net)

